# Autotrail Wardrobe Light



## Robbie Burns (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi All

We have just purchased an Autotrail Scout Frontier on a 65 plate and have noticed that the wardrobe light does not work, does anyone having any advice how to fix this issue.

Thanks in advance


Robbie Burns


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably been disconnected on purpose.
When we had an autotrail the light would stay on all the time and drain the battery. so I took the bulb out.

Peter.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My AT wardrobe light operates on a push switch operating the light when the door opens. 

Use a meter to check voltage to the push switch, if you have voltage there it's either a faulty switch or bulb/bulb holder.

The bulb is [email protected] anyway, I replaced mine with a LED light board.

Terry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A light in the wardrobe! Oooooo there’s posh!!

Andy


----------

